# Lap Gastric resection and open Gastric Resection



## Trendale (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone help with coding a Lap Gastric Resection for a Proximal stomach mass and possible open gastric Resection for proximal stomach mass?

The physician states he beleives 43633 is the best code to use. ( The surgery has not yet been performed yet, it is being scheduled) He asked what I think?

I am not really sure, but I beleive, the lap gastric resection may be a unlisted 43659?, and the open gastric resection 43633? ( but for the open PX, it says DISTAL with gastroduodenostomy, I don't see one for proximal.

The best dx I found for distal and proximal mass is 537.9 ( dz of stomach unspecified), and I don't believe this dx is covered. ( according to the coding companion)

Please let me know your thoughts on both the procedures and the dx code. Thanks!


----------



## iluvicd9 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes you are correct for both.  Our office uses the same.


----------



## Trendale (Jul 8, 2009)

*reply*

Thank you!


----------



## Trendale (Jul 8, 2009)

*One more thing*

Is there a specific price that I should submit with the unlisted code, or will the insurance company figure that out? Thanks!


----------

